# Yao this summer



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone know if Yao is playing for the Chinese National Team again this summer? I hope not, but it's his duty...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

most likely.. unless they could find another reason to get him surgery and rehabing.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

He is expected to play for China in the 2006 FIBA World Championship.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

When is this guy just going to break away from being a government puppet? Seriously Is he ever going to be able to file for naturalization papers while playing in the NBA?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> When is this guy just going to break away from being a government puppet? Seriously Is he ever going to be able to file for naturalization papers while playing in the NBA?


Maybe he doesn't want to. It's possible he sees it as patriotism to his country to play in those type of events.

Not that I am speaking for him, just proposing the opposite side of the coin.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Maybe he doesn't want to. It's possible he sees it as patriotism to his country to play in those type of events.
> 
> Not that I am speaking for him, just proposing the opposite side of the coin.


Playing for China is definitely something he feels he needs to do. Plus, I don't think he would want to become an American citizen. So here's to another summer of no rest for Yao. :cheers:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, but he has to disconnect himself from the National team somehow in order for him to improve. I think by far this year he's had the most improvement because of the time he's been alotted with his thing in the offseason last summer and the toe surgery. It really helped him, you can see the improvements. As for getting away from the National team, maybe he should pull a Wang Zhizhi on them. XD


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao is China's hero, and he knows it. He was made by the system, and he knows it. He once said his dream was to win the Olympics for China.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Doesnt the chinese government get a certan % of his salary?


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Is Wang Zhizhi returning to the national team?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Is Wang Zhizhi returning to the national team?


Wang will return to China next month, according to a reliable source


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao is definitely playing in the World Championships, and he definitely won't break away from his national team. 

I’ll enjoy seeing him dominate everyone in the Championships, though. He always does.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Wang Zhizhi is a long-range shooter. Maybe Mengke Bateer is a better replacement of Yao. China has all kinds of 7' ers and some of them must play PF or PG to get some minutes...

BTW, Yao is unlikely to play in the December 2006 Asian Games.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> Wang Zhizhi is a long-range shooter. Maybe Mengke Bateer is a better replacement of Yao. China has all kinds of 7' ers and some of them must play PF or PG to get some minutes...
> 
> BTW, Yao is unlikely to play in the December 2006 Asian Games.


How bout the World Championships? It would be impossible for him to play in the Asian Games because of the NBA season.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Wang will return to China next month, according to a reliable source


WTF? Didn't he get kicked of the National team a while ago? Like 2-3 years.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Doesnt the chinese government get a certan % of his salary?


A HUGE percent.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yah, but considering the amount of endorsements he gets from Reebok, Hummer, Apple, Mastercard?, Gatorade, and everything else he should be satisfied.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao's just happy to be here. He probably earned about an eighth of the money he's earning right now in the CBA.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> WTF? Didn't he get kicked of the National team a while ago? Like 2-3 years.


China need everyone in Beijing 2008.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> WTF? Didn't he get kicked of the National team a while ago? Like 2-3 years.


yeah, but they need Wang in Olympic 2008 so some top officers went to the USA weeks ago to negotiate with Wang and seems they have finally reached some kind of compromise


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Wang Zhizhi is a long-range shooter. Maybe Mengke Bateer is a better replacement of Yao. China has all kinds of 7' ers and some of them must play PF or PG to get some minutes...


I think Wang is a hell better player as a center than Menke, Wang's post moves are just amazing and is a much more reliable shooter, plus this guy is actually a great blocker. He always played very well in international games.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

never actually saw the dude play because i never caught a game when he was playing for the mavs back in the day, but i think he should be great. he's got range, scoring ability and length.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> never actually saw the dude play because i never caught a game when he was playing for the mavs back in the day, but i think he should be great. he's got range, scoring ability and length.


Didn't work out in this league.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> A HUGE percent.


Actually, I think that ended after Yao's rookie season. If Yao's paying anyone, it's because he wants to, not because he's forced.



> I think Wang is a hell better player as a center than Menke, Wang's post moves are just amazing and is a much more reliable shooter, plus this guy is actually a great blocker. He always played very well in international games.


If China can get both, then they should get both. Wang is, according to descriptions I've heard, more of a an outside guy ("soft" if you will), whereas Mengke is much more of banger.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

WTChan said:


> A HUGE percent.





Li Yuanwei said:


> Many believe the reason of Wang Zhizhi's refusal to return is a 50% income tax posed by CBA. It is not true. CBA does not charge players who play abroad, including Wang Zhizhi, Zheng Haixia, Mengke Bateer, Sui Feifei and Miao Lijie.


--Chinese Basketball Association secretary general


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> --Chinese Basketball Association secretary general


you dont find it suspicious they didnt mention yao? the rule was implemented after bateer and wang came over


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Stankovic Continental Champions Cup also?
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-03/01/content_4244140.htm


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Li Yuanwei
> 
> Many believe the reason of Wang Zhizhi's refusal to return is a 50% income tax posed by CBA. It is not true. CBA does not charge players who play abroad, including Wang Zhizhi, Zheng Haixia, Mengke Bateer, Sui Feifei and Miao Lijie.


yeah, and these officers have been telling the world that the human right condition of China is the best of the world, lmao


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Stankovic Continental Champions Cup also?
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-03/01/content_4244140.htm


yep, Yao probably gotta play this game also,according to the same top officer of CBA who came to the USA to talk with Wang.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> If China can get both, then they should get both. Wang is, according to descriptions I've heard, more of a an outside guy ("soft" if you will), whereas Mengke is much more of banger.


Menker is tougher only in brawls,lol. Otherwise he is as soft as Wang, if not worse


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> --Chinese Basketball Association secretary general


 Li Yuanwei is different. He's supposed to be much more open and honest than the previous commisioner. 

And I don't think that Yao will be playing in the Stankovic Cup. Probably only the World Championships.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Seems China has enough centers

Mo Ke 22/8 per game

Yi Jianlian 22/9 (yeah, this guy can play 5 positions)

Tang Zhendong 21/12 MVP of the previous CBA season
Mengke Bateer... 27/12/4 MVP of this CBA season


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Seems China has enough centers


And no guards...That has been China's problem for a long time.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Sun Yue is playing in ABA...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> Sun Yue is playing in ABA...


 True, but he's an exception, not the rule.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Seems China has enough centers
> 
> Mo Ke 22/8 per game
> 
> ...


These guys are good enough to get the championship for China in Asisn Games. Oh wait, I doubt it, I guess Team China without Yao couldn't even beat teams like Japan, not to mention Korea who always went nuts when playing China. Shame. :clown: 

Tang and Menke are almost useless in World Championships while Mo Ke was always solid in international games, actually he can help Yao way more than Yi does


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTF! I think China's basketball's weak (no Chinese people out there better get offended because I'm one too), for some reason they all come here and flop besides Yao. Mengke! He's so fricking good in China, but he comes here and he doesn't even get any burn. Zhizhi, came and played for Dallas, he was alright for them and the Clips and now he's just disappeared. WTF?!?!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> WTF! I think China's basketball's weak (no Chinese people out there better get offended because I'm one too), for some reason they all come here and flop besides Yao. Mengke! He's so fricking good in China, but he comes here and he doesn't even get any burn. Zhizhi, came and played for Dallas, he was alright for them and the Clips and now he's just disappeared. WTF?!?!


 The overall Chinese basketball league has a very low level of play. Yao was averaging 30/15 in his last season before he came to the NBA. 

So it's not surprising to see players that are top-notch in the CBA become Darkos (or worse) when they come to the NBA.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> The overall Chinese basketball league has a very low level of play. Yao was averaging 30/15 in his last season before he came to the NBA.


actually it's 32.5 (FG%:72%)/19.5 in his last season and he averaged 40/20 in the finals.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> actually it's 32.5 (FG%:72%)/19.5 in his last season and he averaged 40/20 in the finals.


 Ya, whatever. Something like that. He went from 40/20 in the CBA to 13/8 in the NBA. Shows you how bad the CBA is.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Ya, whatever. Something like that. He went from 40/20 in the CBA to 13/8 in the NBA. Shows you how bad the CBA is.


Agreed, a big man who played for Raptors for a couple of games before (scored 3 pts altogether) totally dominated CBA after Yao left.

But Chris Anderson was an exception, he sucked as well in his CBA days.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Chris Anderson was in the CBA? Was he the nameless white guy Yao said was acting all arrogant when he played in China?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Chris Anderson was in the CBA? Was he the nameless white guy Yao said was acting all arrogant when he played in China?


he was playing in CBA for a season or so before he went to college. But I am not sure who that white guy u said was


----------

